
How to RAISE $2M SEED WITH SAFE - subh10
Our first two enterprise customers of our newly launched software product are so impressed with the product,that they wish to invest in Angel round. We said that we are valued at $2m. But, despite of that these two customers&#x2F;investors want to invest $2m.How do we raise this seed round without diluting more than 10% ?
======
alexnewman
Yc has safe notes on the website. Get a lawyer

